# HSS transmission defect



## unvjustintime (Dec 15, 2016)

I've been checking the forum every few days regarding some of troubles people have had with their transmissions not working well with continuous forward and reverse. A few complained and had dealers add a reservoir kit which didn't seem an official/sanctioned repair at the time (my opinion). 

My question is, was this truly just those 2-3 people and that's it? Mine hasn't had the issue but I'm worried it could develope after warranty and now it's a very labor intensive fix.


----------



## jrom (Jan 10, 2014)

My HSS1332ATD developed a slow-down problem late last season. I took it to my dealer January 30th, two days later I got a call from Honda, I answered some questions and on February 9th got 'er back running...just great. Got a new transmission.

Honda dealt with my problem perfectly.

I'll probably post this in some of the other Honda US HSS threads and might start a new one, I just want others to know that Honda has us covered.


----------



## SB83 (Dec 15, 2015)

I don't know how Honda makes the determination of the fix type (reservoir or replacement transmission), but since the problem stems from air in the transmission fluid, it seems unlikely to me that this type of problem would take several years to surface. Mine did it from day-one and I could consistently replicate it by repeatedly going forward and backward; ~20' runs at full speed in each direction and it would start slowing very noticeably after a few minutes. You might try that to be sure. 

For what it's worth, I previously owned a Honda HS1132 with a carburetor freezing problem that the dealer was never able to diagnose while under warranty. I eventually heard about a TSB for this, called Honda, and they paid for the repair out of warranty. So in my experience, Honda will try to do the right thing by you if they have a fix for a known problem.


----------

